# SANMENXIA | Media Tower | 228m | 38 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://news.winshang.com/news-189019.html


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By feipeng8865


----------



## Delta1088 (Dec 26, 2012)

where is this place LOL


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ I guess we will see more and more of these relatively unknown Chinese cities appear here.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 武汉绿地中心


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

This might be even completed by now. Any updates?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I think gaolumi is declining


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @KillerZavatar, I think it is concluded, take a look











































Sanmenxia - China


http://media.people.com.cn/NMediaFile/2017/0525/LOCAL201705251018236303429543465.jpg http://oltex57ax.bkt.clouddn.com/portal/201706/06/004959git7i7it6eat41td.jpg http://p0.ifengimg.com/haina/2016_50/b3464fa3eb8f34b_w1000_h670.jpg




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

